# Suggested links



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello, 

I was wonder if you guys would be so kind as to offer up some of you favorite links on the internet for my website.

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

That site brings shill to new proportions...

How much did bikesdirect pay you to put that together?

I of course assume you put the link on RBR by your own free will...


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

SilasCL said:


> That site brings shill to new proportions...
> 
> How much did bikesdirect pay you to put that together?
> 
> I of course assume you put the link on RBR by your own free will...


There is so much to type to answer the remark. To make simple and quick I will say this. I got myself a Fantom elite for Xmas, this is a Mountain bike and as I was posting about it on a mountain bike forum I got bashed over and over again for it being a Motobecane a so called POS! Defending it to no end. Therefore, I started to look into Motobecane on the net. I found a lot or information about the make and how bikes are made today. So if you read my disclaimer it should explain the rest.

I do what I do not because it is. However because people tell it’s not! If you have never done something because you wanted to and with out reward… Sorry for you.

As for the roadie stuff. It’s called Planet Motobecane so I have to cover all aspects of motobecane.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.dieinafire.com


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Seriously, I'm not interested. You copy paste motobecane's marketing materials onto your own website and then paste a link to it here as some kind of 'information exchange' or the sharing of your personal website. It's advertising, plain and simple...Lame!


----------

